# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  EU zabranio fotografije beba na AD ambalazi

## leonisa

http://www.independent.ie/irish-news...-29337896.html

s obzirom da cemo i mi u EU, vrijedit ce i za nas, nadam se.
eto, mozda se konacno pokrene na bolje  :Smile:

----------


## marta

:Very Happy:

----------


## Tiziana

Meni su iritantnije reklame tipa "najprirodniji nastavak dojenja" sa slikom bebe koja puca od zdravlja majkom u totalnom zen stanju a oko njih boca bocica i dudica ko salate. Za mjeseci 6+

----------


## kljucic

polako, ali ide  :Smile:

----------

